# Tip to add that missing file.



## dave239 (Dec 15, 1999)

I've re-loaded Windows 98 a couple of times (see other posting), and most times, when it's finished, as it "opens for the first time", I get the error message "can't find powrprof.dll file".
To solve this, I've found a tool that Microsoft chose to hide. It's called System File Checker. Go into the "find" option off of the start menu and type in SFC.
SFC scans your system for altered and deleted files, and allows you to download single files.
This may not be earth-shaking news, but not having seen it before in here, I'm sure there are a few out there who are considering sending me offerings for such advice.


----------

